# Any possibilities for new bindings on old school deck?



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

im a bit confused, your snowboard doesnt have a 4 hole insert pattern?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

man, a guy had this board for sale here a little while ago and he ended up selling it to the snowboarding museum. you could possibly sell it for a good chunk and use the money for a new board.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

return2heaven said:


> im a bit confused, your snowboard doesnt have a 4 hole insert pattern?


Yea back in the dark ages...when we rubbed sticks together to make fire...boards used 5 bolts to secure the bindings. One in the middle and then two at the front and back of the binding. Bolt circle diameter is like 8" and the holes front and rear were 2" apart. The boards and bindings actually had more than 5 holes so that you could get different stance angles and in some cases widths. For instance the K2 bindings I have 25 holes per binding base and the Lib Tech MC has 7 holes for the rear binding. I think there are like 3 different angles you could get both positive and negative plus 0°.

This was my fist snowboard, 1987 Burton Elite 150:











SnowboardSpaz said:


> man, a guy had this board for sale here a little while ago and he ended up selling it to the snowboarding museum. you could possibly sell it for a good chunk and use the money for a new board.


Ok so I am not sure if you are just messing with me or what...but if I could sell this thing to a museum I would.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think he's joking, but I dunno.

My question is why don't you purchase a used board that's far newer then yours and put current model bindings on it? You can get boards for dam cheap, especially last season used ones.

You could score a decent board for around $100-$150 easily


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I don't think he's joking, but I dunno.
> 
> My question is why don't you purchase a used board that's far newer then yours and put current model bindings on it? You can get boards for dam cheap, especially last season used ones.
> 
> You could score a decent board for around $100-$150 easily


Oh really the cost isn't a huge issue...if I HAVE to get a new board and bindings then at some point I will...but this thing was a $575 board and the board itself is fine, plenty of life left in it.

Looking at them more, I think only the upper strap needs to be replaced and I think I have seen replacement straps for sale so I guess I will give that a run.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i'm serious, but i cant find the thread. maybe it was on another forum? but props on your first board! swallowtails are so rare now and the only company i know that makes them is winterstick. do you still have it?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

As honorable as it is to keep shredding the old stick, technology has come a long ways and you will likely have much more fun on a new school board. There is a difference ( =


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i'm serious, but i cant find the thread. maybe it was on another forum? but props on your first board! swallowtails are so rare now and the only company i know that makes them is winterstick. do you still have it?


No I haven't had that for years. Went to the 1989 Burton Cruise then '92 PJ, '93 Brushie, '93 Air and '93 Twin. It looks like the last year Burton used the old bolt pattern was '93. The Lib Tech is about that vintage as well because I graduated HS in '92 so the LibTech is a '93 or '94


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

new board, check


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> ...swallowtails are so rare now and the only company i know that makes them is winterstick.


There's one in a shop in WV that's still in the plastic wrap. At least it was there last season and was pretty much permanently stored in a small space above the bathroom. Still had the price tag on it, although it was long faded. We had many relics on the walls for decor, some using that large 5 hole disc, some older, but this one was actually inventory.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got an '09 ride agenda 159 with RX bindings on it that would be a good cheap way for you to get back in the groove...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Grasschopper said:


> No I haven't had that for years. Went to the 1989 Burton Cruise then '92 PJ, '93 Brushie, '93 Air and '93 Twin. It looks like the last year Burton used the old bolt pattern was '93. The Lib Tech is about that vintage as well because I graduated HS in '92 so the LibTech is a '93 or '94


good luck with your search man - K2 pretty much set the industry standard with the 4x pattern back in I think the mid-1990s, so shortly after you retired.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

david_z said:


> good luck with your search man - K2 pretty much set the industry standard with the 4x pattern back in I think the mid-1990s, so shortly after you retired.


Yea in looking on the Burton history site it looks like they went to it in '94. I think I got the LibTech the spring of '93 so maybe it was a closeout from '92/'93...I dunno, I got it as a warranty replacement for an Avalanche I broke because the dealer was out of the Avalanche boards for the season.

I am guessing I am the only one that remembers Mad Mikes Bitchen Boards....54 Thaer (sp) street in Boston, MA. Awesome shop.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

davis, its sad too. that makboard thread is swallowish because of the hole to reduce drag. kinda cool.
one thing i dont understand is that my 2010 rome catalog lists the board styles they make and and they have swallowtail listed, but i cant find it.


----------

